# Mileage tracking question



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Does anybody know of a mileage tracking app that will sync on and off with the Uber app when it's turned on and off? Maybe Lyft too for that matter. Thanks


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Check out the search feature:

https://uberpeople.net/search/54567439/?q=mileage+app&o=relevance

My personal favorite:


----------



## tatgoog (Feb 5, 2018)

When I am in my car or on my bike and I have to track I use MileIQ. Works well and I know my cpa prefers that app over all other systems.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

You can buy a mileage log at officemax for $1.99


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

pismire said:


> You can buy a mileage log at officemax for $1.99


or dollar general for 2 for $1.00


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I know of nothing that syncs with Uber or Lyft. You would have to track separately with another app (MileageIQ, Stride, etc.) or good ole pen and paper.


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

Stride will trigger a pop-up notification when you start driving asking you if it should track miles; it will do the same to remind you to turn it off if you have been sitting still for awhile...so triggered by speed and/or location, but not by the app


----------



## UberSelect07 (May 17, 2016)

Remlap48.5 said:


> Does anybody know of a mileage tracking app that will sync on and off with the Uber app when it's turned on and off? Maybe Lyft too for that matter. Thanks


I use MyRideTrac. Simple to use. Doesn't sync with UBER, etc, but it exports a nice spreadsheet that I use for tax reporting. UBER only reports miles you drive with a rider anyway. I use MyRideTrac to track my empty miles as well as expenses. It's a pretty good value in my book.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hurdlr! Best app out there! 

You can set it to automatically track miles when your GPS senses you are moving faster than a walking pace. But it's best to just launch the app when you get in the car and hit the "Start Tracker" button. You can also keep track of all your expenses and income as well, automatically or manually. The best part is at any time you can generate a report to your email in Excel format that breaks down everything for tax purposes. And it's free!


----------



## Scott Moritz (Jun 29, 2017)

daave1 said:


> Hurdlr! Best app out there!
> 
> You can set it to automatically track miles when your GPS senses you are moving faster than a walking pace. But it's best to just launch the app when you get in the car and hit the "Start Tracker" button. You can also keep track of all your expenses and income as well, automatically or manually. The best part is at any time you can generate a report to your email in Excel format that breaks down everything for tax purposes. And it's free!


I second Hurdlr - used Stride for a bit and then did them both at the same time. Hurdlr is so simple to use and quickly mark Personal or Business (Remember to the original poster - you need to track ALL miles driven with that vehicle not just business miles for tax purposes).

I like redundancy so also still keep my manual log of all business miles and odometer in a Google Doc file I just have linked to my home screen so quick n simple to update at the beginning and end of driving.


----------

